# Partitioning OS-X?



## Wet Chicken

What is the best software to use for partitioning OS-X? 

What is the best software to use for spam?


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Greetings WC! Good to see ya over here some more. 

Few of the better sites I've bookmarked for partitioning [how-to & pros] OS X are:
http://www.kenstone.net/fcp_homepage/partitioning_osx.html
http://macosx.org/software/utilities/partitioning.html
http://www.lowendmac.com/macdan/02/0121ek.html
http://www.appletechs.com/archives/00000011.html
and
http://kb.indiana.edu/data/ajxz.html?cust=348785.25853.30

As far as I know, no extra software is required for this action. 

For the 2nd question, are you referring to spam via which email service?


----------



## Wet Chicken

MSM Hobbes said:


> For the 2nd question, are you referring to spam via which email service?


Thank you MSM Hobbes, I appreciate the links :up: 

Yes I am referring to e-mail spam. I use a program for my PC, but they don't make a Mac version  I'm not looking for a freebie or shareware program, but one that I could purchase. Thanks


----------



## Wet Chicken

Wow... what a great partitioning program BUILT IN to OS-X :up: 

Bill gates might be richer, but steve jobs is smarter  Way to go Apple


----------



## akauppi

I wouldn't use anything else but the OS X Mail itself. It filters all my mail, and does it well. Probably better than your purchased Win32 program ever was.. 



Wet Chicken said:


> Yes I am referring to e-mail spam. I use a program for my PC, but they don't make a Mac version  I'm not looking for a freebie or shareware program, but one that I could purchase. Thanks


----------

